# Does anyone recognize this finish mower?



## flmaxey (May 29, 2016)

I need to find parts (a wheel and fork) but I don't know where to start. It's 3 blades, 5', there's a anti scalp roller on the front that appears to be stock, and (from the photo) the nearest edge is a left side discharge.

(BTW: A Cornoi wheel and fork combo doesn't work. The vertical shaft diameter is too large. )

Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello flmaxey,

Your finish mower pictured has a unique feature that I've not seen before....a manual belt tensioning system. Maybe someone on the forum will recall this feature on a finish mower?


----------



## flmaxey (May 29, 2016)

*Thanks for taking a look*

While it's apparently rare, I just assumed the manual belt adjustment was the way finish mowers were made.

Since I can't identify the mower, it looks like a 3 hour drive (each way) is necessary. I'm going to take a wheel and fork combo to the Virginia Agri-Supply store and either buy what's needed or leave with a new Caroni finish mower.

Again, I appreciate your taking a look.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

flmaxey said:


> While it's apparently rare, I just assumed the manual belt adjustment was the way finish mowers were made.


Its not rare.
My First Choice 84" finish mower and my Neighbors Befco 84" are both manual belt adjust.
Both have 2 belts vs 1.
Single belt systems often use the spring tensioner.


----------



## case580sl (Jan 2, 2012)

Check the KingKutter site. May be able to match up something there.


----------

